# Vetrx poultry safe on goats?



## lep27 (Feb 16, 2014)

Is it safe to use Vetrx Poultry on goats?


----------



## DonnaBelle66 (Mar 4, 2013)

I assume you mean the nasal rub for congestion Vetrx?

If so, then yes, they have Vetrx for goats, chickens, etc. but all have basically the same ingredients.

If your goat is coughing or has a nose discharge that is thick and greenish white, you might have a goat with pneumonia.

Can you post a photo of your goat problem?

Mine have a clear discharge right now, because there's a lot of dust and pollen in the air and it bothers them just like it does us.

DonnaBelle


----------

